# Nail City Lantern Co. Mason clear half gallon



## plehbah (Apr 17, 2013)

I posted this jar as part of a weekend dig story, but thought that I would also post it here. I am not sure if this is just another funky jar being dropped off here, or if this one is an interesting example. I don't know enough about it to be able to tell the difference. 

 I have researched the jar a bit and know about the Nail City Lantern Co. of Wheeling, WV, 1877-1897. The weird part is that I can't really find any like it online, but that could be because there are so many variants to sort through. 

 This jar is a half gallon size, and is completely clear! NO COLOR! The front is embossed with the familiar Mason's patent....., and the back is embossed with the large letters " N.C.L. Co. ". The seam runs all the way through the lip, but the context was 1885-1895. 

 I left it in the snow next to the pit overnight, and only snatched it up when I changed my mind after going back to fill in the hole. 

 If this jar has little to any value it would be interesting to know. I don't really care about values because I just enjoy digging for them with friends, but it would be cool if this were a little bit more interesting than the stuff I usually find. 

 Thanks for looking!


----------



## plehbah (Apr 17, 2013)

.


----------



## zecritr (Apr 17, 2013)

I know nothing about it but love a good digging story,does look cool though


----------



## botlguy (Apr 17, 2013)

Worth $35 - $50 in excellent condition.


----------



## plehbah (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, botlguy! That is actually worth much more than most of the sodas and beers that I work my ass off for! lol! It will not need to go on the top shelf the furthest from the cat then!


----------

